# Ticks



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Help... the Cape is loaded with ticks, and I need to kill them all around the outside of my home. Anybody ever had this same problem, and if so, what is the best method/product? Thanks!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Guinea hens. Swear it really works. If you can deal with them you will never see another tick on your property again.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Paul et al - keep in mind if you have dogs, that products like Frontline do not stop the ticks from hitching a ride on your dog and then right into your house.

If might keep them from digging into the pooch, but we've had more than a few hop off the boys and onto us.

But as for your yard problem, we have had pretty good success using Ortho Max Bug-B-Gone lawn granules and a good foundation insect repellent like Home Defense or diazinon.
It has worked very well for us.... Good luck!
Ortho® Bug-B-Gon® MAX® Insect Killer For Lawns


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Kozmo* you rock! Tomorrow morning I'm on the hunt for some Ortho-Max! *USMC*, your humor woke me up from the non-stop mezmorizing phone calls from the motorist of the roads. Too funny ! Both of you rock! 2 more hrs till I make my pilgrimage to Cape Cod.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey I'm 1/2 Italian....no need to name call here...LOL. 



lpwpd722 said:


> Guinea hens. Swear it really works. If you can deal with them you will never see another tick on your property again.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Se7en works well also.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not only the cape we are loaded with them here also.

Koz's suggustion works I use it here also.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

We have a spider thread AND a tick thread today! I'm suddenly all creepy crawly!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

L4G81 said:


> Hey I'm 1/2 Italian....no need to name call here...LOL.


 Hey, you should be proud then named a chicken after your heritage. lol.

Anyway, my dogs have had them too, and i can't get the guineas now so i'll try cosmos suggestion. One of our officers actually got bit by a tick already this year. Bullseye and all. So be careful everyone. Check yourselves, your children and your animals as frequently as you can. I hear that the deer tick lives in the tall grass and the wood ticks come out of the trees.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, this is a bad year for ticks.

I recovered two lost Golden-doodles last week and while I waited for animal control to show up, I picked numerous ticks off of them, none had attached yet. Gross!

We had a dead body in a marsh on Sunday, surrounded of course by tall grass. Super! I sprayed the shit out of my boots and pants with DEET and even then felt like I had those bastards crawling all over me.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Johnny...I swear to god the spray doesn't even bother them anymore....last time I went in the woods I DOUSED myself with that stuff and still found four crawling on me.

I *HATE *TICKS. Never been bite (knockin on wood now b/c I probably jinxed myself) but they still creep me the hell out.



Johnny Law said:


> Yeah, this is a bad year for ticks.
> 
> I recovered two lost Golden-doodles last week and while I waited for animal control to show up, I picked numerous ticks off of them, none had attached yet. Gross!
> 
> We had a dead body in a marsh on Sunday, surrounded of course by tall grass. Super! I sprayed the shit out of my boots and pants with DEET and even then felt like I had those bastards crawling all over me.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

L4G81 said:


> Johnny...I swear to god the spray doesn't even bother them anymore....last time I went in the woods I DOUSED myself with that stuff and still found four crawling on me.
> 
> I *HATE *TICKS. Never been bite (knockin on wood now b/c I probably jinxed myself) but they still creep me the hell out.


Thanks L4G81, now I'm creeped out *all* over again!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hahahaha, sorry, sorry. 



Johnny Law said:


> Thanks L4G81, now I'm creeped out *all* over again!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Most lawn care companies will do an application for ticks. When our guy came out, he said that the ticks are REALLY bad this year because the winter wasn't cold enough. He sprayed a product called Talstar which kills everything present, but does not deter them. Fortunately, we haven't seen them yet. 

I hear they all carry lime disease now, not just the deer ticks. A mtn. bike cop got lime disease, he got really sick, and the PD wouldn't help him becuase he couldn't PROVE that he got the diseased tick on duty...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

lpwpd722 said:


> Hey, you should be proud then named a chicken after your heritage. lol.


Try being a cop with an Italian lineage.... Ya it gets old being called a guinea pig.... Especially from the wife.....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Yeah, this is a bad year for ticks.





LGriffin said:


> I hear they all carry lime disease now, not just the deer ticks.


I've heard both points from more than once source.

Each night the kids get a head to toe tick check and on Sunday all 3 Kramer boys got the customary summer #2 over the ears.... You cant be too careful....
Looks cute on the 2 kids, on me it looks like I'm an escaped mental patient, but what the hell.....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Paul et al - keep in mind if you have dogs, that products like Frontline do not stop the ticks from hitching a ride on your dog and then right into your house.
> 
> If might keep them from digging into the pooch, but we've had more than a few hop off the boys and onto us.
> 
> ...


Just picked up a bag and put some on a an ant hill. It was like a mini nuke went off.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Home Defense works pretty good, particularly with ants...spray it around the foundation and those little buggers go bye-bye.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvHB4zpNX4[/nomedia]


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Try being a cop with an Italian lineage.... Ya it gets old being called a guinea pig.... Especially from the wife.....


 Hey, I work with a guinea pig...oops, Italian cops. Great guy. Can't complain.


----------

